# Middle name for Evan, can anyone suggest any?



## kelzyboo

So i think i've finally found my son's name, i've always loved Evan and i've got my daughter to agree to it :happydance: but i can't decide on a middle name, so far i like:

Evan Alexander
Evan Jacob
Evan River 
Evan Luke

Any suggestions would help lol i'm lost and nobody i know likes my name choice so can't help me decide what middle name goes well with it :flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love the name Evan -- Evan Alexander sounds great!

I know an Evan Nicholas, which i love also!

Evan Michael
Evan Christopher
Evan James
Evan Gabriel
Evan Tyler


----------



## RubyRainbows

Evan Jack


----------



## kelzyboo

I like Evan Jack x


----------



## Lola472

I really like the name Evan but my last name is Williams and I'm already a PG teenager, I don't want to put anymore targets on the kids back. But that's a great name!
Evan Nathaniel/Nathan
Evan Spencer
Evan Patrick
Evan Alexander
Evan Nicholas
Evan Holden
Evan Tucker


----------



## kelzyboo

Evan Holden is cute, i like Evan Patrick too i'll have to run some of these by my daughter although its taken 27weeks to get her to agree to Evan so who knows what she'll choose x


----------



## shelleney

I like Evan :thumbup:
I think Evan Michael is nice


----------



## aliyah_112

Evan Patrick is lovely! :flower: x


----------



## NawlinsMama

Lola472 said:


> I really like the name Evan but my last name is Williams and I'm already a PG teenager, I don't want to put anymore targets on the kids back. But that's a great name!

My sister's son is named Evan William. I think if you drop the "s" no one would really notice, especially as a middle name.

Other than that, kelzy, I like Evan Alexander. But I think that short first names sound better when paired with multi-syllable middle names, so it might just be a personal preference.


----------



## fairy_gem

I prefer Evan Alexander from your list.

Evan Alexis
Evan Blake
Evan Carter
Evan Daniel
Evan George
Evan Harris 
Evan Isaac
Evan James
Evan Keane
Evan Lachlan
Evan Matthew
Evan Miles
Evan Nathaniel
Evan Ryder
Evan Samuel
Evan Sebastian
Evan Tobias


x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

a lot of the names suggested are very american and not many children other here are really called them.
love evan

evan luke
evan james x 

good luck choosing x


----------



## kelzyboo

Oooh fairy_gem i like Evan Ryder from your list, putting it on mine now lol xx


----------



## kelzyboo

I always liked Evan Luke aswell, there so many nice ones lol i'll never be able to choose one xx


----------



## fairy_gem

kelzyboo said:


> Oooh fairy_gem i like Evan Ryder from your list, putting it on mine now lol xx


:happydance:

x


----------



## annie32

samuel, michael, robert, stewart


----------

